# My home theater photos



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm always improving something in there but the room is plenty functional now.


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

The room is 11X24, 100" screen, Sony VPL-AW15 projector, diy speakers and subs. I'm still working on the rest of the basement as well as the theater so progress is slow as far as the theater goes.


----------



## MarAgt (Dec 1, 2011)

Great Movie! Really nice job on the theater as well...


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

That's coming together very nicely, _Mr Ave_... great job! 

Just curious... are you working around your equipment with great care, or do you move it out of the way when any actual construction takes place?

Good luck with all of it, and hope you end up with your best home theater system, ever.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh man, it would be so nice to have a functional theater while working on it! So jealous..... :bigsmile:

Nice looking space mate - keep posting pics as you go along for us junkies! :bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's coming together very nicely! :T
One suggestion I would make though..Move your L&R speakers closer to the sides of the screen, away from the side walls..You will have some boundary issues in their current position..

Also, since this is still an ongoing construction, I'm moving the thread to the Home Theater Design and Construction forum..


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It's coming along very nicely. Keep us posted. :T


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks OZ, the theater is almost complete. I have everything up and running. I just need to add my second set of Berklines and some lighting control that I can control from my Harmony remote.


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Prof wrote:

"One suggestion I would make though..Move your L&R speakers closer to the sides of the screen, away from the side walls..You will have some boundary issues in their current position.."

The theater is only aprox 128" wide. I wanted a 100" screen because I'm like good image quality and that fact is my projector doesn't have the light output to handle much more than that. 

I thought about that for awhile and the only fix for that would be to enlarge the screen and put all the speakers behind it. Now I only have the center behind the screen. 

I'm thinking I need to go with a Panny or Mitsu projector and use the anamorph function to widen the screen . If I go 16X9, the larger screen would make it difficult to see the bottom of the screen from the third row.

The theater sounds good now that way it is as the speakers in the photo are no longer in use and I've built 3 new speakers and a pair of folded horn subs...

I'll get my progress photos together and add them to this thread...


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Here are pictures of the towers and the center channel. They're the same sized speaker, just a different shape.


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

I forgot the center channel. This is it without the drivers installed. I painted them dark brown as the paint was on clearance cheap and they would sit behind the screen and never be seen.


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

One of my two subs


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Its 36X36X18. They're the Tuba 18 variety. I love em!


----------



## Yesman68 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow...very impressive job ! Great !


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr Ave said:


> I'm thinking I need to go with a Panny or Mitsu projector and use the anamorph function to widen the screen . If I go 16X9, the larger screen would make it difficult to see the bottom of the screen from the third row.


If you're thinking about getting one of the above projectors..and if budget permits..I would suggest that you also go for an AT scope screen..
That way all the speakers would be better positioned behind the screen and you can still maintain the screen at a suitable height off the floor for back row viewing..



> The theater sounds good now that way it is as the speakers in the photo are no longer in use and I've built 3 new speakers and a pair of folded horn subs...


Where will the two folded horn subs be placed in your present set up?


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

The subs sit behind the screen in the corners with the mouth facing the walls.


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

The screen is an at screen at 16X9 so I'll need to get another and reduce the size of the side columns.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr Ave said:


> The screen is an at screen at 16X9 so I'll need to get another and reduce the size of the side columns.


I hadn't realised that because in the photo it looks like your centre speaker is below the screen and the L&R are to the sides..
With a scope screen you could go as wide as 9', with everything placed behind the screen..

I've just recently bought a Mits.projector and I'm projecting onto an 8' 6" wide AT scope screen with a very bright image..


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Originally I changed the placement of my center from above the screen, to below the screen to finally behind the screen. Behind the screen offered me the best solution as now I have an even sound across the front (because the speakers are the same L-C-R) and everyone can here the center from the front row to the rear row. It works better this way.


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Question, which Mitsu did you purchase. The HC4000 wont work due to its offset and my ceilings not being high enough to compensate for this. I was thinking of the HC6800...


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Now I'll post some pics of the entire basement project. I have alot of small things to do and I need to finish the drywall in the office I'm building at the end of the hallway. Well here we go...


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's my fireplace, a few touchups and this will be completed...


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

My pooltable reno. This table was in bad shape prior to the make-over you see...


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

My bar area, almost done. Need to complete the trim on the bar, the backsplash and the toe kick...


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking into the theater...


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

New bathroom about 90% done. Need to finish trim work...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr Ave said:


> Question, which Mitsu did you purchase. The HC4000 wont work due to its offset and my ceilings not being high enough to compensate for this. I was thinking of the HC6800...


I bought the HC4000..The offset was not a problem for my setup.. even with an 8' ceiling..In fact the projector is mounted 18" down from the ceiling and I still get the correct offset!!
Reason being is that the bottom of my scope screen is just 22" off the floor! 

One thing to take into consideration is that the Mits. is very tolerant of keystone adjustment..
I've heard of people using as much as four clicks up or down with no noticeable change in image quality..

Of course with the HC6800, you won't have a problem with the mounting position, but it's a lot more money and it's not DLP!


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, I really like the brightness of the DLP's. I notice the high end projectors mostly run DLP technology. My projector placement options aren't as vast as I would like it to be. My projector now sits in front of the riser mounted to the ceiling. My only other option would be to mount it in front of the bar and behind the second row which would be approx 16' to 17' from the screen. 

Yeah I like the DLP's, I just need to get the right one to fit in my location. But for now, I'm leaning toward another LCD for their placement flexibility.

Avery


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

It's looking really good Mr Ave! I like the wet bar and the shelving coming off of that beam.

I'm looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You can get a DLP projector that has lens shift, if you prefer to have a DLP..
For around about the same price of the HC6800 you can get a Benq W6000..It has vertical and horizontal lens shift, so placement is not a problem..and it projects a very fine image..


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Well it's been a long time since I posted but I'm now the new owner of a JVC projector. I'll eventually move to a larger screen but for now I'm enjoying myself. I find myself watching my old movies just to see the difference the projector makes.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Your theater looks great! Which JVC projector did you get? What do you think of it and how big of a screen did you go to?


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Your theater looks great! Which JVC projector did you get? What do you think of it and how big of a screen did you go to?


I grabbed a RS-40. I can't believe how much of a difference it made in terms of picture quality over my Sony AW15. Plenty bright on low lamp, a 100" BOC screen @ 10.5'.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Mr Ave, how many projects do you have going at once!? The theatre looks great, any more info on the wall panels? The other projects are nice too, and I especially like the DIY sign hanging near the bar. You must be a busy guy!


----------



## Mr Ave (Apr 12, 2012)

Owen Bartley said:


> Mr Ave, how many projects do you have going at once!? The theatre looks great, any more info on the wall panels? The other projects are nice too, and I especially like the DIY sign hanging near the bar. You must be a busy guy!


I put those pics together after all the work was done. The theater is done now. I do however like upgrading it. The wall panels are framed by beveled 2X2 lumber with roxul on the bottom and poly on top.


----------

